# Wife upset because housekeeper folded clothes



## bbrad (May 30, 2012)

So life has been busy, three boys, high school graduation, one disabled kid who is also in a leg cast...

I have been busy with work, which is a good thing, and the wife works too. I had half a day off today and had a housekeeper swing by this am to help out. Housekeeper does a pretty good job, and for some reason, she loves to do laundry. 

We can't afford or need her to have her come by every week, or even every other week. So we just call at the drop of a hat, and if she is free, she fits us in, and with graduation we are supposed to have lots of family and friends over this weekend. Okay, let's get this place cleaned up.

Well the house isn't spotless, but it is a good start. The Mrs. gets home and is really pissed that the housekeeper spent time folding clothes. WTH? The kids rooms were a wreck, and to get them as clean as they are now, is a godsend. And we have clothes that are folded, like wow man! I haven't seen her this mad in forever. She grabs her keys and is about to take off. I ask her if she would like dinner, which I made, BTW. Slams the door and is gone.

What a lousy father and husband I am.

I am at a loss to see where I effed up...

Dang woman is sumthin' else.


----------



## bbrad (May 30, 2012)

Wow, wife just apologized for her behavior. WOW! One for the books. Case closed for now...


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

soooooooo how can we help you ??????


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Guess this will qualify as a 1st world problem. OP are these outburst becoming a frequent communication technique with her?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Your wife was mad, but not necessarily at you. That's the way I read it. You may have directed some of that to you if you didn't see her side of why she was angry, but whatever. She left, slamming the door, because she just wanted to get out and process things. Don't take it personally.

All this said without going back to any of your previous posts... My SO sometimes gets stressed/p1ssed at her family. In general, she's pretty good at not taking it out on me, but sometimes it does roll over into our relationship. I could chose to take that personally, but instead I recognize that her frustration isn't at me, and the best thing I can do is comfort her and help her relax. Lashing out at her or getting angry with her is only going to make things worse. Often, she just needs someone to listen and understand her.

BTW... I can understand your wife's point. She felt that there were higher priority items to address with regards to cleaning the house. For example, you didn't mention the bathrooms or kitchen getting cleaned. I'd be angry too if things I expected to get done (and were hopefully communicated to the cleaning lady) didn't get done, and other things were done in their place.

C


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Wife may have been offended that another person was touching/folding her (or your) underwear. Who is the housekeeper? Is it someone you know or she knows or a stranger?

Honestly, I wouldn't want anyone touching my underwear either.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Wife may have been offended that another person was touching/folding her (or your) underwear. Who is the housekeeper? Is it someone you know or she knows or a stranger?
> 
> Honestly, I wouldn't want anyone touching my underwear either.


 I gotta ask. Why? What is the big deal if the housekeeper touches your underwear.

Now in all fairness I would understand if you were wearing them at the time then you would have a valid complaint. 

I remember I was at my sister in laws house and helped her move the dryer out of the way so she can clean the dust bunnies from behind and I saw what I thought was a blue shirt and picked it up after I moved the dryer and it was a pair of her underwear and she go all red in the face. 

I told her that when she bends over, about two inches of her underwear show and you blow it off. By the by she wore those granny jobs.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't want anyone touching my underwear, not just a housekeeper. It is just a thing, not sure I can explain. Too personal.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> I don't want anyone touching my underwear, not just a housekeeper. It is just a thing, not sure I can explain. Too personal.


I used to have an employee who couldn't use a strange bathroom for a bowel movement.


But he could use the area behind the dumpster.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

1st world problems and doing it wrong....

First off, why the hell aren't your kids cleaning their own room. Take all their **** away if they can't respect your household.

Man, I wish these were my issues....

Personally I wouldn't want ANYONE in my house, cleaning it and especially doing my clothes. That's just straight up awkward and weird.

Even free of charge, no thanks. 

But hey, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Machiavelli said:


> I used to have an employee who couldn't use a strange bathroom for a bowel movement.
> 
> 
> But he could use the area behind the dumpster.


So..... would you call that an alpha or a beta man?


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> I used to have an employee who couldn't use a strange bathroom for a bowel movement.




*Costanza ???* **


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> So..... would you call that an alpha or a beta man?


Gamma, despite my efforts to bring him up to snuff with girls.



sparkyjim said:


> *Costanza ???* **


You nailed it. The spitting image.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I can think of a few reasons. Some have already been mentioned

Does not want anyone touching the laundry.. too personal or concerned that they will ruin clothing. 

Does not like an outsider cleaning her house. Or maybe concerned with the person stealing.

Does not like that you were alone in the house with a woman for what was probably hours.

Did you tell your wife that you were going to call this woman to come clean your house? If not, she might feel left out of the loop.

Maybe she feels you all cannot afford to pay someone or have something better to do with your money?


----------

